# I'm going to give you advice you don't want about cardio-vascular health



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

This was NOT my first rodeo. That was in 2012. This time around, it started with an abnormal EKG, followed by bonking on a stress test. Followed by an angioplasty that didn't work (couldn't open the blockage).
Followed by a three hour procedure, with a wire in each leg, and a balloon in the right leg as well. Great big ass 8mm catheter, hole in the artery wall had to be closed surgically. 
I feel pretty good (well, I never felt that BAD to begin with), with the possible exception I look like I took a hockey puck to the junk..
Second time I got lucky and it was caught before the widowmaker struck.

So, my advice is.. get a calcium scoring CT. And find a cardiologist that is intensely familiar with his fecal matter.

You want to keep riding until you are Cap't. Kirk tooling around your ranch on an Pedego, right?

There it is.

Soapbox back to laundry room.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Any signs prior to this of your condition?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Got a calcium score a few years ago. Couldn't agree more. A Carotid Intima-Media Thickness Test (CIMT) isn't a bad idea either. Both are in the $150 range if you don't use insurance. Both can be cheaper, of course, if covered.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

Well, one I didn't catch. My endurance and stamina went away. No chest pain, etc.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

JLDickmon said:


> Well, one I didn't catch. My endurance and stamina went away. No chest pain, etc.


Interesting. In the past year or so my fitness has fallen to an alarming degree despite regular riding. A few months ago after discussing this with the PCP I had a treadmill stress test and was pronounced "normal". I have no familial risk factors, normal BP and the typical blood panel is all good. Resting heart rate is 40. Anyway, I started training systematically to see if I can get back to a reasonable level of fitness. I figured I'd give it 4 months and reevaluate the situation at that time. Now I'm wondering....


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> Interesting. In the past year or so my fitness has fallen to an alarming degree despite regular riding. A few months ago after discussing this with the PCP I had a treadmill stress test and was pronounced "normal". I have no familial risk factors, normal BP and the typical blood panel is all good. Resting heart rate is 40. Anyway, I started training systematically to see if I can get back to a reasonable level of fitness. I figured I'd give it 4 months and reevaluate the situation at that time. Now I'm wondering....


It makes ya wonder if your overall fitness may be masking and making up for an underlying issue. OTOH, being in excellent condition can and often does make an otherwise fatal event, survivable.

Still best to get any and all available tests done. I'm going in for my annual check up on Thursday and I'm going to discuss a few of these things with my doc. Even though the last time he rated me as a very low risk.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

chuckha62 said:


> It makes ya wonder if your overall fitness may be masking and making up for an underlying issue. OTOH, being in excellent condition can and often does make an otherwise fatal event, survivable.
> 
> Still best to get any and all available tests done. I'm going in for my annual check up on Thursday and I'm going to discuss a few of these things with my doc. Even though the last time he rated me as a very low risk.


Exactly. 
My cardiologist kinda did a double-take when I told him I have eight bikes in the garage and need to get out and ride. I don't think he expected that out of a 240lb 57 year old. I think he had me pegged as the beer and football kinda guy.

His PA did. She started in on me about diet and exercise, and I had to set her straight. I lost 50 lbs last year, started weight training the year before that. Ragged on me about my cholesterol (which was 172 total, and my triglycerides have been falling as well as my weight)..


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm presently recovering from myectomy. While no amount of Cheerios could have prevented my hereditary HCM, I still had a lot of clues over many years before my diagnosis. I didn't ignore them. I just didn't know to put them together. I was a fat kid in high school, had a low plateau in workout programs in my 20's, and once a doctor told me "keep an eye on that murmur." The chest pain didn't start til my early 30's. Pay attention to yourself and ask your doctor questions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

JLDickmon said:


> Exactly.
> My cardiologist kinda did a double-take when I told him I have eight bikes in the garage and need to get out and ride. I don't think he expected that out of a 240lb 57 year old. I think he had me pegged as the beer and football kinda guy.
> 
> His PA did. She started in on me about diet and exercise, and I had to set her straight. I lost 50 lbs last year, started weight training the year before that. Ragged on me about my cholesterol (which was 172 total, and my triglycerides have been falling as well as my weight)..


You're still a fatass at 240 lbs...but,I'm glad to hear you're riding and losing weight...keep at it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I’m gonna give ya some advice you probably don’t want to hear:

Get in shape, stay in shape, stop making excuses or you will die younger than you expect.

When you get to this point (the OP), you’ve already screwed up ... years ago.

Wanna help someone, spread the word to your children and grandchildren.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Nurse Ben again.



Nurse Ben said:


> So I'm gonna give ya some advice you probably don't want to hear: Get in shape, stay in shape, stop making excuses or you will die younger than you expect.
> 
> When you get to this point (the OP), you've already screwed up ... years ago. Wanna help someone, spread the word to your children and grandchildren.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

A couple local brothers, 50 and 57 YO, just competed in the Absa Cape Epic Africa race and did amazing.....they have coaches and really ramped up the training to get ready for the event.....no slowing them down.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I got down from Annadel and riding with my son (28 at the time, I was 55), to a phone call that my favorite uncle was in the hospital. We didn't even change clothes, just got in the car and went to the hospital.

My son and I got to the hospital where he was getting stabilized to have his previous (from 25 years ago, at age 47) bypass worked on. He looked at me and my son and said, "aren't you two getting a little old for that crap (riding mountain bikes)?". I said, "listen I'm going to keep doing this "crap", so I don't end up where you are right now!". His response? "Touche' "

Get busy livin, or get busy dyin.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

chuckha62 said:


> A couple of years ago, I got down from Annadel and riding with my son (28 at the time, I was 55), to a phone call that my favorite uncle was in the hospital. We didn't even change clothes, just got in the car and went to the hospital.
> 
> My son and I got to the hospital where he was getting stabilized to have his previous (from 25 years ago, at age 47) bypass worked on. He looked at me and my son and said, "aren't you two getting a little old for that crap (riding mountain bikes)?". I said, "listen I'm going to keep doing this "crap", so I don't end up where you are right now!". His response? "Touche' "
> 
> Get busy livin, or get busy dyin.


Boom!

I'll do it until I can't, and then I'll just keep trying


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

We all should listen to this advice. A 46 year old friend of mine just went through this exact situation-he's what I'd consider healthy: never smoked, mtb'r, former triathlete, hiker, trail runner, pretty healthy diet. No symptoms that would say "go get checked out". His wife read about calcium/plaque scans. His was done on a Tuesday for $137. Next day, they were opening up/clearing up the "widow maker" valve to his heart which was 95% blocked. He was released from the hospital on that Friday. His Dr's said he was a ticking bomb. He could've had a heart attack at any moment.


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

I had an abnormal EKG recently (Inverted t-wave) and am going in for my stress test and echo on Monday. I'll ask about the tests you mentioned.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

That's good advise, and a good cardiologist can make it even better.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the prior posts/info- good stuff. I found this video that I felt pertains:






I find this guy's videos & insight very impressive.


----------



## rdsmith3 (Oct 5, 2014)

metalskool said:


> Thanks for all the prior posts/info- good stuff. I found this video that I felt pertains:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video was very helpful.


----------

